# Adernkennzeichnung?



## Markus (22 Oktober 2007)

wer macht sowas?

also die italliener sind ja ganz geil auf das zeug, kenne bestimmt 20 italienische schaltschränke wo das überall so ist.

mir ist bisher nur ein fall bekannt wo ein deutscher kunde das auch von einem deutschen lieferanten gefordert hat.

ich kenne keinen anlagenbauer (darunter sind auch sehr große) die das machen.


letztens hat ein kollege gemeint dass es auch in der vde vorgeschrieben sei die einzeladern zu beschriften. ist das war? wo finde ich das?


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
du meinst bestimmt die gelben plastiknummern zum drüber schieben, stimmt sind in den italienischen kisten verbaut, hier bei uns in der gegend gibst eine firma die einzel adern bedruckt, für fertig konfektionierte leitungen, vielleicht finde ich den link, da stand auch das das jetzt von der eu gefordert ist.


----------



## RMol (22 Oktober 2007)

(DIN EN 60204-1).
Unter 17.5 (Referenzkennzeichen) ist Folgendes beschrieben:
"Alle Gehäuse, Steuergeräte und Komponenten müssen deutlich mit denselben Referenzkennzeichen (Betriebsmittelkennzeichen), wie in der technischen Dokumentation dargestellt, gekennzeichnet sein. Diese Kennzeichnung muß mit IEC 61346-1 übereinstimmen.

Zu den elektrischen Betriebsmitteln zählen auch Kabel und Leitungen, ergo müssen diese auch, wie alle anderen elektrischen Betriebsmittel, gekennzeichnet werden.


----------



## Markus (22 Oktober 2007)

müssen müssen sollten EN Norm.... blablabla....

Also ich bin ja auch ein absoluter Beführworter von vernüftiger Dokumenation. Und ich wurde einem Gesetzesantrag auf Todestrafe für Leute die in diesem Bereich pfuschen soft zustimmen, ABER:


1. Macht sowas sinn?


2. Wer macht sowas - ausser den Spagettis?


Mann sollte doch von einem Elektriker erwarten dürfen das er ohne so etwas klar kommt. Ich für meinen Teil finde das dieser Schwachsinn die Dinge nur unnötig kompliziert aussehen lässt und die Sache unübersichtlicher macht...
Vielleicht sollte man dann in der Norm gleich auch noch mit festhalten dass in jedem Schaltschrank ein 10min Crashkkurs Heft liegen muss das es jedem Schlosser ermöglicht mit diesem Wissen und der "Malen nach Zahlen" Dokumentation die Anlage zu überprüfen...

Und wenn wir mal alle ganz ehrlich sind, selbst bei der tollsten Anlage (also eine von mir  ) stimmt die Dokumentation nur zu 98%.
Diese Einzelandernkennzeichnug schreit doch geradezu danch das da Fehler gemacht werden - die Dokumentation ist dadurch im Prinzip schlecher als vorher...

Wie Pflegt man eine solche Anlage?
Was mache ich bei einer Erweiterung?
Welches Arschloch wird von wem dafür bezhalt um solche Normen zu entwerfen?


----------



## zotos (22 Oktober 2007)

Also wir haben diese Forderung häufig bei den Kunden in den USA, England und Italien.

Was seit ca. 2 Jahren bei uns zum Standard geworden ist, ist es die Notaus Relais mit Einzeladerbeschriftung zu versehen warum weshalb keine Ahnung ich war überrascht, weil es bei den PNOZ Teilen die wir verwenden gar keinen Sinn macht die haben alle so eine Steckerleiste. Aber ich habe damit ja auch wenig am Hut da her ist es mir egal.

Sinn macht es für mich nur wenn die Gefahr besteht das sich so eine Einzellader löst also wenn man einen Flachstecker oder ähnliches hat.

Wenn einer beim Wechseln eines Bauteils zu doof ist die Adern zu markieren um das neue Bauteil noch mal richtig anzuklemmen sollte er Umschulen!

Wenn der Kunde Einzeladerbeschriftung verlangt und bezahlt finde ich das aber ok. Das ist ja seine Sache für was er das Geld raus wirft.


----------



## jabba (22 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Markus,

das wachsen deiner Firma, scheint dir ja plötzlich auch andere Seiten aufzuzeigen.

Also die VDE sagt eindeutig das jeder Leiter identifiziert werden muss.
ABER.
Ich hab selbst Kunden, die früher wie wild darauf waren , und jetzt die Vorschrift so auslegen.
Jeder Leiter muss identifiziert sein. Wenn der am Schütz -K1 Anschluss :13 angeschlossen ist, ist der Leiter identifiziert.

Also ich hab in den letzten zehn Jahren , nur für einen Kunden ohne Aderkennzeichnung geliefert. Ich muss gestehen mit der neuen Norm hab ich mich noch gar nicht so recht befasst. Ganz früher musste man es auf Kundenwunsch machen, dann kam die neue 0113, da wurde es umgedreht, und man konnte nach Absprache mit dem Kunden darauf verzichten.

Ich komme auch schon recht viel rum, und kenne es eigentlich nicht ohne.
Alleine aus dem Schaden der mir entsteht , wenn die fehlt, mach ich die drauf.

Und wenn Du noch einem draufsetzten willst, must Du so verdrahten wie im Plan die Adern gezeichnet wurden. Ich hab mal Probleme bei einer Anlage nach Kanada bekommen, weil wir die A2 von den Schützen so verbunden hatten wir es am einfachsten war, die waren aber auf Grund der Baugrösse nicht nebeneinander im Schrank. Ein Kollege vor Ort musste das ändern.

Aber ich gebe Dir im Prinzip Recht, wer will das alles.
Hast Du Dir wirklich mal die 0113 (Sorry kann mich nicht an die neue EN gewöhnen) angesehen. Dann lies mal nur unter Dokumentation was Du alles liefern must, dann hast Du keine Lust mehr einen Schrank zu bauen.

PS: Hab mal vor ca. 8 Jahren in eine Anleitung geschrieben, der erste der sich meldet bekommt 100DM, hat nie einer angerufen.

EDIT: Falls Du jetzt mehr im dem Bereich machst, ich hab mal vor Jahren einen Fragenkatalog erstellt, den ich immer mit zu neuen Kunden nehme, da Frage ich auch ob er das will.
Bei Interesse melde Dich mal.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Markus,



Markus schrieb:


> ..Macht sowas sinn?..


Ich findes es stark übertrieben.



Markus schrieb:


> ..2. Wer macht sowas - ausser den Spagettis?..


Daimler Chrysler zum Beispiel. Machen tun die das allerdings nicht, die lassen das machen  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Markus (22 Oktober 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Und wenn Du noch einem draufsetzten willst, must Du so verdrahten wie im Plan die Adern gezeichnet wurden. Ich hab mal Probleme bei einer Anlage nach Kanada bekommen, weil wir die A2 von den Schützen so verbunden hatten wir es am einfachsten war, die waren aber auf Grund der Baugrösse nicht nebeneinander im Schrank. Ein Kollege vor Ort musste das ändern.


 
den setze ich generell drauf, das ist für mich selbstverständlich!

ich bekomme auch ausschlag am hals wenn ich diese 10er packs klemmen sehe die mit "24V+" oder "N" oder "PE" oder sonst einem Potential bezeichnet sind. Ich will auf jeder schwulen Klemme eine eindeutige Nummer haben - ja auch PE-Klemmen, und wenn ich in den Plan schaue dann will ich daraus lesen können auf welcher dieser Klemmen die Rückwand vom Schaltschrank geerdet ist...
Wie soll den sonst eine vernünftige Schutzleiterprüfung gemacht werden?


@ralf
ist doch so, oder? :-D 

also eine eideutige ziehlverdrahtung die 1:1 (98%) mit dem schaltplan übereinstimmt macht meiner meinung nach wirklich sinn.




> EDIT: Falls Du jetzt mehr im dem Bereich machst, ich hab mal vor Jahren einen Fragenkatalog erstellt, den ich immer mit zu neuen Kunden nehme, da Frage ich auch ob er das will.
> Bei Interesse melde Dich mal.


 
markus@uhltronix.com


----------



## jabba (22 Oktober 2007)

Kann man so oder so sehen.
Ich hab auch bei der Potentialklemmleiste immer eigene Nummern für jede Klemme, und die werden auch korrekt angeschlossen.
Aber wenn ein Gerät was im Aufbau direkt neben dem anderen liegt, im Plan aber vieleicht 20 Seiten weiter, kann man den Umweg bei der Verdrahtung schon sparen.


----------



## Immergewinner (22 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> wer macht sowas?



Ich nicht, da es bei einer Maschine/Anlage nach VDE 0113 nur eine Empfehlung ist, es sei denn das der Kunde darauf besteht und auch bezahlt.
Ich persönlich finde es übertrieben da meine Verdrahtung immer wie im Plan gezeichnet ausgeführt ist.

Gruss


----------



## jabba (22 Oktober 2007)

aus den EN60204 (VDE 0113)
Allgemeine Anforderungen:
Jeder Leiter *muss* an jedem Anschluss in Übereinstimmung mit der Technischen Dokumentation (siehe
Abschnitt 17) identifizierbar sein.
Es wird empfohlen (z. B. um die Wartung zu erleichtern), dass Leiter durch Ziffern, Alphanumerik, Farbe
(entweder durchgängig oder mit einem oder mehreren Streifen) oder einer Kombination von Farbe und Ziffern
oder Alphanumerik identifizierbar sind. Wenn Ziffern benutzt werden, müssen diese arabisch, Buchstabenlateinisch sein (entweder Groß- oder Kleinbuchstaben).


----------



## knabi (23 Oktober 2007)

Wir haben gerade so einen Fall, eine gößere Anlage, die von einem Firmenkonsortium errichtet wurde. Die Schränke kommen von unterschiedlichen Schaltschrankbauern, sind unterschiedlich gekennzeichnet (bei den Aderkennzeichen) und zum Teil auch gar nicht. Reines Chaos. Statt jetzt die Errichter in die Pflicht zu nehmen und eine einheitliche Doku zu fordern, hat der Kunde uns beauftragt, fehlende Aderkennzeichnungen nachzuinstallieren - natürlich nicht mit den aufklipsbaren Markern, sondern denen zum Durchschieben - der Kollege ist hell begeistert, 2.500 Adern ab- und wieder anklemmen :twisted: . 
Aus meiner Sicht sind Aderkennzeichnungen Murks. In unseren Anlagen gibt es vernünftige Pläne, aus denen ersichtlich ist, welche Ader jedes Kabels/jeder Leitung auf welche Klemme geht (abhängig vom Kabeltyp natürlich der Zifferncode oder Farbcode der Ader). Das reicht m.E.. Ansonsten gebe ich Markus da Recht - separate Aderkennzeichnungen verteuern und bringen mehr Chaos als Nutzen.
Und mal nebenbei: Von den Spagettis habe ich noch keinen vernünftigen Schrank gesehen, die sollen sich mal um andere Sachen Gedanken machen als um Aderkennzeichnungen. 
Beispiele: Ein Schaltschrank für eine Presse mit einer Einspeisung 4x240/120mm² Einzelader (war vorher bekannt!) kam mit 4 Verschraubungen M32 (welches NYY-O 1x240 paßt da durch?). Was machen die IBS-Leute aus Italien? Aufbohren? Neue Verschraubung? Nö. Außenmantel des Kabels entfernt, durch durch die zu kleine Verschraubung. Dachte, mich trifft's.
Nächster Schrank: Kompressor, Anschlußleistung: 100kW. Anschluklemmen für die Zuleitung? Fehlanzeige. Mußte direkt auf die Stern-/Dreieckkombination des Kompressormotors aufgeklemmt werden, da hatten die kleine Kupferschienchen drangebastelt (20x2mm, mit M6er Bohrung  ...)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## HSThomas (23 Oktober 2007)

Also wir machen das in allen unseren Anlagen. Wir nutzen dieses "Fleximark"-System, ich glaube, dass wird von LAPP vertrieben. Damit druckt man fix Etiketten für die Adern mit dem Laserdrucker aus und macht beim verdrahten nur eben zwei Handgriffe mehr.

Es ist zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wenn man das erstmal ordentlich hat, ist es echt super. Jetzt steht auf jedem Aderende drauf, wo es hingehört und wo das andere ende der Ader sein müsste. 
Gepaart mit ordentlichen Plänen, erleichtert man es den Servicekräften schon sehr, vor allem, wenn man mit internationalen Partnern arbeitet.

Wir haben einen echt großen Kunden in Frankreich. Dort wird eine genaue Aderbezeichnung direkt verlangt und bei denen führt kein weg dran vorbei.

Unser englischer Partner markiert auch immer grundsätzlich jede Ader....  


So wie ich das sehe, wird sich das wohl früher oder später wirklich zum standard entwickeln - und wie ich schon sagte, den Serviceleuten macht es das Leben etwas einfacher.


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2007)

HSThomas schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, wird sich das wohl früher oder später wirklich zum standard entwickeln - und wie ich schon sagte, den Serviceleuten macht es das Leben etwas einfacher.


 

das ist der große streitpunkt...
ich bin der meinung das es die sache unnötig kompliziert macht.

wenn im eplan ein strich von einem sps-ausgang mit nummer auf einen schützkontakt mit nummer geht - wofür brauche ich dann das noch?

gut wenn an einem A2 zwei adern angeschlossen sind, dann weiß ich nicht sofort welch nach rechts und welche nach links geht. aber ob der aufawand das herauszufinden den aufwand der einzeladerkennzeichnung rechtfertigt?

und ich glaube keinem hier wenn er sagt "unsere einzeladernkennzeichung stimmt zu 100%" und spätestens dann hat sie sowieso keinen wert mehr.

kurz:
einzeladernkennzeichung ist ein unpraktikalber fehleranfälliger aufwand der in keinem sinnvollen verhältniss zum nutzen steht.


----------



## maxi (23 Oktober 2007)

Es schaut schon schön aus ,
aber der Aufwand ist der Hammer 
Wenn ich mir vorstelle an eine rBatterie von Setuerschrank jede Ader beschriften zu müssen, na hör mir auf 
Vor allem ausser hin abuen muss man es auch noch nachkontrollieren.
Jetzt bin ich eh schon so einer der wirklich jede einzelne Klemmschraube im ganzen Schrank persönlich nachzieht und überprüft, aber die ganzen Aufbapperl auch noch zu kontrollieren übersteigt dann sicher meinen Arbeitsgeist.


----------



## jabba (23 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> gut wenn an einem A2 zwei adern angeschlossen sind, dann weiß ich nicht sofort welch nach rechts und welche nach links geht. aber ob der aufawand das herauszufinden den aufwand der einzeladerkennzeichnung rechtfertigt?


 
Mit welcher Aderkennzeichnung willst Du das denn machen.
Ich kenne nur zwei Systeme
- Nach Anschlusspunkt z.B. 13 bei einem Schütz, In Europa verbreitet
( Manchmal auch -K1:13)
- Nach Potenzial dann bekommen z.B. alle A2 die gebrückt sind die "1234"
im Plan steht dann am Draht "1234" (Amerika , Kanada)
(Die Länder sind nur Beispiele, es gibt überall Vermischungen)

Im übrigen kann drauf verzichtet werden, wenn z.B. Aderleitung mit Numern z.B YSLY oder Farbkodierung zum tragen kommt.

Ich hab letztes Jahr einen Schrank für eine große Firma geliefert, der Schrank war IO, aber mein Kunde hat den ohne Kennzeichnung angeschlossen. Also alle Adern ab und Nummern drauf, die wollten das auch bei Nummernkabel nicht akzeptieren.

Aber Markus ! Versuch mal eine S7-300 32 E oder A Baugrupppe von Hand zu verdrahten (gibt ja extra den erhöhten Deckel) und dann noch die Ader zu beschriften z.B. mit Partexnummern oder PAB von Phönix.

Über Sinn und Zweck lässt sich bei vielen Sachen streiten, ich rate Dir aber, so wie in meinem Fragenkatalog eine schriftliche Bestätigung vom Kunden zu verlangen.

Und die Kosten gehen mir am "A.." vorbei, Hauptsache alle werden vom Kunden gleich behandelt.
Ich bezahle im Jahr ca 2-4k€ nur für das Beschriftungsmaterial und ich hab nur eine Minifirma.

EDIT: Schlimm sind die Unterschiedliche Art und auch die Beschriftungssysteme
hab mittlerweile für Umbauten Partex, Legrand und mein Stammsystem Phönix auf Lager


----------



## ge_org (23 Oktober 2007)

Im Pflichtenheft stand Einzeladerkennzeichnung, habe den Plan und den Schaltschrank mit Quelle:Ziel ausgeführt, bei der Abnahme:Sehr schön, entspricht aber nicht dem Pflichtenheft, wir wollen zwar Einzeladerkennzeichnung, aber bei Steuerspannung wollen wir die Potentiale draufhaben(stand aber nichts davon drinnen, hat sich bei denen nur so eingebürgert)!
Plan umgezeichnet, Schilder raus, Chaos perfekt (weil ich es nicht gewöhnt war das A2 von einem Schütz nur auf irgendein GND-Potential irgendwo hinzuverdrahten und nicht wie gewohnt auf Klemme soundso), vorher habe ich gewusst was ich tat, dann nur mehr geraten(auch bei der Doku)!

Georg


----------



## vollmi (23 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> 2. Wer macht sowas - ausser den Spagettis?


Die Schweizer 

Bircher AG macht das bei einigen Serieschränken. Die Zahlen werden da mit einer Thermotransferzange auf die Adern gepresst.

Aber für wirklich Lohnenswert erachte ich das nicht.
Und nach Schaltplan weiss ich ja wohin die einzelnen Adern gehen. Und wenn da was falsch Verdrahtet wurde, hätte auch was falsch beschriftet werden können. Fertig.

mfG René


----------



## M_o_t (23 Oktober 2007)

Hi,

wir haben seit einigen Jahren standardmässig Einzeladerbeschriftung mit Kennzeichnung X1:13 oder ähnliches. Am Anfang fand ich das auch bescheuert, kann ja wohl auf die Klemme schauen und lesen. Aber bei grösseren Umbauten ist das dann schon angenehm. Ich möchte es nicht mehr missen.
Gebe aber auch allen recht das falsche Adernkennzeichnung etwas ganz übles ist.

Gruss
Silke


----------



## jabba (23 Oktober 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Die Schweizer
> 
> mfG René


 
Ich denk die haben nur Ricola  
Wer hat´s erfunden ?
Die Schweizer !


----------



## Znarf (23 Oktober 2007)

Hallo
wir bauen auch für Daimler und Automobilzulieferer. Die Masse will Einzeladerkennzeichnung und muß diese extra bezahlen. Dabei werden zu 98% nur die Anschlußnummer des Betriebsmittels auf die Ader gebracht, damit bei einem Defekt das Teil schnell getauscht werden kann. Steckbare Anschlüsse müssen bei den meisten nicht gekennzeichnet werden.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## firefly (25 Oktober 2007)

*Einzeladerkennzeichnung*

Hallo,
wir arbeiten viel für die Auto-Industrie, da sind Einzeladerkennzeichnungen immer im Lastenheft angegeben, ich kenne das nicht anders.
Soll angeblich beim Austausch der Komponenten helfen.

Ob sinnvoll oder nicht, der Kunde zahlt dafür das du dir die Fingerkuppen wundfummelst beim aufschieben der kleinen Plastiknummern.

Vieleicht sollte man dafür mal ein "Nummerngirl" einstellen 

Gruß


----------



## maxi (25 Oktober 2007)

Mal ne Frage

Macht ihr Schaltschrankseitig bei den Reihenklemmen auch eine Beschriftung der Litzen? 



PS: Cooler währ es eigentlich wenn an den Litzenenden stehen würde auf welche Klemme die hin gehen als das wo sie drauf geklemmt sind.
Dann müsste man beim Suchen nimmer quer durch die Schaltschrank die Leitungen schütteln.


----------



## jabba (25 Oktober 2007)

Gerade gefunden beim DKE Deutsche Kommission Elektrotechnik Elektronik Informationstechnik im DIN und VDE

04. September 2002
Kennzeichnung von Leiterenden nach DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113 Teil 1) *Fordert die Norm DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113 Teil 1) die Kennzeichnung von Leiterenden?*
DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113 Teil 1):1998-11
Nach Abschnitt 14.2.1 der DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113 Teil 1):1998-11 müssen Leiter an jedem Anschluss in Übereinstimmung mit der Technischen Dokumentation identifizierbar sein. Das Wort "Kennzeichnung" wird ausdrücklich vermieden. Eine Adereinzelkennzeichnung ist durchaus eine Möglichkeit der Leiteridentifizierung, jedoch lässt sich aus dem Normtext eine generelle Forderungen nach einer Adereinzelkennzeichnung nicht ableiten. 
Um solche Diskussionen bei Abnahme einer Maschine zu vermeiden, ist in der Norm ein Fragebogen als Anhang B aufgenommen worden. Dieser Fragebogen sollte vor Auftragsvergabe in Absprache mit dem Kunden ausgefüllt werden.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (25 Oktober 2007)

Aderkennzeichnung hilft Tatsächlich ENORM beim Austausch eines Bauteils!

Es ist nämlich garnicht so lustig sagen wir mal 10 Blaue Drähte Händisch zu kennzeichnen wenn man sagen wir mal einen FU oder ähnliches austauschen muss!

Leider ist ein eins zu eins umklemmen ja nicht immer möglich.......

Also ich als Betriebelektriker finde das ganze SEHR nützlich!

Mal ganz abgesehen davon ist es auch schon vorgekommen das sich die Klemmenbeschriftung vertschüsst hat(sind ja nur gesteckt),oder irgend ein Sack "vergessen" hat ein getauschtes Bauteil zu beschriften.(oder gleich mehrer nach einiger Zeit)

Mit den Drahtnummern ist das ganze dann wenigstens einigermaßen nachvollziehbar!

Vor kurzem mussten wir einen Kompletten Klemmkasten tauschen(Wasserschaden) mit ungefähr ~300 Adern-> wenn die nicht alle beschriftet gewesen wären.....

Könnte auch noch weitere Beispiele aufzählen,aber ich denke das reicht vorerst.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Oktober 2007)

na, ich hätt mir ja nie träumen lassen, dass ich zum Thema Schaltschrankbau auch was dazuzusenfen hätte ...

Wir haben die Einzeladerkennzeichnung aus den genannten Gründen auch schon verflucht. Aber Kunde kommt, zwingt mit Geld - und Vorteile gibts wirklich (auch schon benannt).

Und als Softi muss ich sagen: bei der IB hats mir auch schon geholfen, wenn die Jungs zwar wussten, dass da ein K.was.weiss.ich.wo anzuschliessen ist, aber zu doof waren, das wirklich dort einzuklemmen, wo's hingehört (hoffe, das lesen die nie hier im Internet ).

OK, ambivalentes Thema ...


----------



## maxi (26 Oktober 2007)

So ein Speilverderber der Jabba,

wie spekuleiren und diekutieren hier udn er kommt gleich mit der VDE daher.


Das ist so als würde bei einer Gerichtsverhandlung ein anwalt gleich den Paragraphen benennen und die ganzen lutigen Tramram auslassen


----------



## Atommolch (6 November 2007)

*Einzeladerbeschriftung*

wird in der Regel vom Lehling im 1.Lehrjahr gemacht. Der konzentriert sich 2 Stunden auf den Job, danach denkt er wieder an seine Playstation.
Ich würde mich bei der Fehlersuche NIE auf Einzeladerkennzeichnung verlassen. Lieber zottele ich den Draht raus .
Übrigens gilt das auch für die Verkablung ausserhalb des Schaltschrankes. 
auch bein ausstausch eines Gerätes würde ich nich alle Adern abklemmen und wieder drauf. Das mache ich so gut es geht nacheinander.

Atommolch


----------



## jabba (6 November 2007)

Atommolch schrieb:


> ...
> Lieber zottele ich den Draht raus .
> ...
> Atommolch


 
Lass das aber ´nicht den Zottel hören.


----------



## nade (8 November 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Lass das aber ´nicht den Zottel hören.



Dachte auch grad wie was wo? Zottel is aus dem alter raus, das er "Kabelratte" miemt...
Je älter umso Schaltplan weiter wegwerf... Da hilft oft eh nur eine Funktionsbeschreibung.
Halte das für schwachsinn, weil wenn die Anlage geändert wird, ohne die Dokumentation anzupassen, könnte das zerstörerische Auswirkungen erlangen, weil man gerade Blind 96-S815 auf 185-Q1/K1 zurückverdrahtet.
Scheiß Markierwahn, je mehr Markierungen da sind, umso ehr verlässt man sich auf was, was nichtmehr stimmt. Es ist klar ersteinmal Ärgerlich, wenn man nicht mit einem Handgriff den richtigen Draht erwischt, aber Anderererseit ist es ebenso wenn man doku/Anlage nichtmer miteinander nutzen kann, dann nüzt auch eine Adernkennzeichnung nichtsmehr.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (19 November 2007)

*auch in Deutschland gibt es das*

Bau mal einen Schaltschrank für die Bundeswehr z.B. oder aber für Kunden, die zwar nen Elektrotechniker als Hausmeister haben, der aber zu doof ist, nen Schaltplan zu lesen. 
Ich kenne dafür kleine Nummern in Adergrösse, die auf die Adern draufgeschoben werden. Bei Klemmennummer 123 musst dann 3 Nummern drauf setzen. 
Für meine Hände ist das nix. Mir flippen die Nummern immer wech....

Dabbes


----------

